

ShowHN: Javascript Inpage SEO Checker - Uchikoma
http://inpage-seo-checker.eventsofa.de/

======
Uchikoma
Hi, the author here. I've been doing some landing pages with SEO checking in
my spare time. I often forgot to check SEO in the end, did SEO unfriendly
changes and was not aware of them for some time.

Being a programmer I thought immediate (red) feedback like in acceptance/unit
tests would be great for SEO. So I wrote a very basic small Javascript library
for me which you can include in your pages. The library, if included, does
continuously (on page load) check onpage SEO like image tags, H1, META
descriptions etc.

It helped me to not forget SEO, and I've learned a little bit. I hope it helps
you with your landing pages. If you want more checks included, you know how
Github works :-)

